# Loved to hate Wrestlers



## IcemanSK (Jun 21, 2007)

As I mentioned in another thread, I hated the Freebirds. (Love the song, hate the wrestlers:ultracool). They were probably the best pure heels in the business. It wasn't like they were sometimes good guys or anything.

Would were your Love to Hate wrestlers?


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd have to say the "Nature Boy" Ric Flair.  I think he played the bad guy better than anyone else that I remember seeing.  I can still still remember the "rivalry" between Flair & the Four Horsemen vs. Dusty Rhodes and Magnum TA.  Flair could get a crowd out of their seats faster than a Pentecostal Preacher could.  I'm sure in some arenas, he probably needed a police escort to safely leave the building.

As for Managers - I'd have to say Bobby "the Brain" Heenan, with an honorable mention to Jim Cornette (when he was managing the Midnite Express).


----------



## Drac (Jun 21, 2007)

Abdulla The Butcher and The Shiek..Old school heels...


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, you're bringing back some old school memories!  

For me, my "loved to hate" list was:

*Nikolai Volkoff* - OK, OK, he's a Yugoslavian, but he portrayed the part of the evil Soviet with good conviction, even claiming that he will donate his salary to the USSR, so they can make more missiles.  In reality, he was one of the most fervent anti-Communist people you could ever find, and these days, is a US Citizen.  

I loved the crowd reactions when he'd sing the Soviet National Anthem before each match during the Cold War era.  You'd be hard-pressed to find a more angry crowd.  

I met him at one of the independent wrestling shows around here.  After the show, he even stuck around to sign autographs, and chat for a while.  Really nice guy.  


*Sergeant Slaughter* - Yes, he was a good guy for virtually all of his career, but for those few months that he allied himself with Colonel Mustafa (the Shiek) and started denouncing the USA during the 90's, there were people making legitimate death threats against him.  


*Hulk Hogan* - Not really for the wrestling, or the acting, but simply for the shock value.  Let's face it; his wrestling abilities were limited, but when he turned heel and joined the nWo, I had never seen so much garbage being thrown into the ring.  Maybe some of those projectiles were thrown by plants, but when people start hurling drinks with ice in them, along with all sorts of food, well, that tells you the impact he had.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Freebirds,Ivan Putski, Junkyard Dog and those damm Hart boys.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 22, 2007)

Catalyst said:


> I'd have to say the "Nature Boy" Ric Flair. I think he played the bad guy better than anyone else that I remember seeing. I can still still remember the "rivalry" between Flair & the Four Horsemen vs. Dusty Rhodes and Magnum TA. Flair could get a crowd out of their seats faster than a Pentecostal Preacher could. I'm sure in some arenas, he probably needed a police escort to safely leave the building.
> 
> As for Managers - I'd have to say Bobby "the Brain" Heenan, with an honorable mention to Jim Cornette (when he was managing the Midnite Express).


 
Very good. Ya gotta love old school (80's) NWA!


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 10, 2007)

Like many I was a big Horsemen mark.  I also like the Great Muta and Terry Funk.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 10, 2007)

Two names come to mind right away...

*Lou Albano* - Great character but you always had to route against his guys (Fuji & Saito, The Wild Samoans, Etc.). You even had to to hate Snuka until he found out Albano was bilking him and came to the good side.

*Roddy Piper* - I just never liked him.


----------



## Drac (Jul 10, 2007)

The* Fabulous Kangaroo Brothers* and their manager George "Crybaby" Cannon..Anyone remember *Bulldog Brower?*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh man, all these names are bringing back memories. I haven't watched wrestling in years, but I used to love to hate many of the names already mentioned. Ahhhh....fun stuff!


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 14, 2008)

Hulk Hogan as a villan during the NWO era. He was possibly the second best villian ever. 

Freebirds. I like anyone that tussled with the VonErichs.

Kevin Sullivan.

I would like to say Ric Flair, but in truth I gotta give top honors to the entire band of the the Horsemen. 

Mark


----------



## elder999 (Nov 14, 2008)

Drac said:


> The* Fabulous Kangaroo Brothers* and their manager George "Crybaby" Cannon..Anyone remember *Bulldog Brower?*


 
I loved Dick the Bulldog Brower's flycatching antics. I also loved to hate Stan "the Lariat" Hansen-he cracked me up-and George "the Animal" Steele....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2008)

Abdulla The Butcher, Hulk Hogan, Randy Orten(sp),


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 15, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I loved Dick the Bulldog Brower's flycatching antics. I also loved to hate Stan "the Lariat" Hansen-he cracked me up-and George "the Animal" Steele....


 

I loved George "The Animal" Steele. Licking the turnbuckles?! Priceless!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2009)

I could not stand Hulk Hogan, still can't to this day.  How he ever lasted as long as he did on the top of the business I'll never understand.  Batista is another one of the current gen that is in the same boat as Hogan, although he is a little more talented.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2009)

Randy Orton - Present Day for sure.

Some old names bring back some old memories for sure.

Stan "The Man" Hansen was another as Elder999 mentioned here.

Jim Cornette could just turn my head around like Linda Blair in the Exorcist LOL.


----------

